# 2009 Honda CRZ (new CRX)



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

'CR-Z' stands for 'Compact Renaissance Zero'.

This lightweight hybrid sports car features advanced technologies that deliver enjoyable driving for all while reducing the vehicle's environmental footprint.

http://www.vtec.net/news/news-item?news_item_id=714222


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

This looks really interesting to me... I like the idea of bringing back the CRX with a more modern look and feel. The hybrid aspect could be great... I'm hoping for 50+ mpg and good handling to make it worthwhile. Oh, what the heck... keep the price below $25K and I'm in!


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

I had a '90 CRX Si. I loved that car. I hope they can make the new one <2800 lbs, >200hp and <$25k.


----------



## nahugry (May 7, 2007)

Wow.... interesting.
I wonder if I can fold it up and put it in my notebook bag if I don't wanna pay for daily parking at the airport.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Why no engine specs? Who freaking cares about the design? How much power, powertrain layout, tranny offerings?


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

CRZ video & pics from Tokyo

http://www.roadandtrack.com/article.asp?section_id=15&article_id=6107

http://www.motortrend.com/auto_show...o_motor_show_coverage/honda_cr-z_concept.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

For those who miss the CRX, attend a Honda Challenge race.

http://www.hondachallenge.com/news/p2_articleid/24

http://www.hondachallenge.com/news/p2_articleid/22


----------



## TMQ (Jun 3, 2004)

It's a nice direction for Honda, should have a lot of following if done well. It took Honda way to long to have something new and exciting: NSX, S2000...


----------

